# Crunchy Fried Shrimp



## melvinwest (Jul 8, 2018)

*Ingredients: *

1       pound uncooked jumbo shrimp, peeled and deveined, tails left intact

1/3   cup flour

3/4   teaspoon salt

1/2   teaspoon black pepper

3      large eggs

1 1/2 cups Kikkoman Panko Bread Crumbs

Vegetable oil (for deep frying)

*Directions: *


Beat eggs in a medium bowl until frothy. Mix flour, salt and pepper in another medium bowl. Dredge shrimp in flour, shake off excess. Dip shrimp into eggs, then press shrimp into Panko; turn shrimp over and press into Panko again to coat both sides.
Pour enough oil into heavy large pot to reach depth of 2 inches; heat to 350 degrees F. Working in batches, add shrimp to hot oil; deep-fry until cooked through, about 1 minute. Using tongs transfer shrimp to paper towels to drain. Arrange shrimp on platter. If desired, serve with Kikkoman Tonkatsu Sauce for dipping.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2018)

It sure sounds good!
Al


----------



## kit s (Jul 9, 2018)

melvinwest said:


> *Ingredients: *
> 
> 1       pound uncooked jumbo shrimp, peeled and deveined, tails left intact
> 
> ...


MMMM...like, like.
Hey just FYI you add some corn starch to flour it gives it even more crunch.


----------



## rexster314 (Jul 9, 2018)

When do you put it in the sous vide container?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 11, 2018)

Panko Breading Basics 101
And after breading you refrigerate for half an hour or so, the breading will stay on much better.


----------



## kit s (Jul 11, 2018)

rexster314 said:


> When do you put it in the sous vide container?


ahhh...I don't think you do that Ragnaro_O


----------

